# brown discharge 2 weeks after bfp help



## quaver (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello ladies....
Was just wondering if anyone can help.....

I had positive hpt on 25th april, but yesterday i noticed a bit of brown discharge. It cleared up last night, but has started again this afternoon. Its not much but its definatly there. I think its too late for implantation bleed !!!!!!

I phoned the clinic who said to wait and see how it was tonight and in the morning and if i phoned tomorrow they might fit me in for a scan. My official scan date is friday so it would just be 2 days early.

Just wondering if anyone had sucessfull pregnancy after this?

Just need some reasurance please, any comments gratefully recieved

Thanks Quaver xx


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Quaver

Don't panic just yet.  Some people can get bleeding when PG at the time their next AF would have been due.  It's because the AF system hasn't shut down properly yet.  I didn't get bleeding but I did get AF pains at the right time, which was a worry at the time but turned out to be nothing.  A bit of brown bleeding doesn't sound too bad - fresh red stuff is more of a worry.  Hopefully the docs and your scan can reassure you.

Fingers crossed
Essex Girl x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I had red bleeding at 4 and 10 weeks and brown spotting weeks 4-13!  All was well and spotting during pregnancy can be common, especially brown 'old' blood.    
Its always best to let your clinic/midwife know of any bleeding - best of luck for your scan!

Marie xxx


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

Quaver, it's brown so you should be just fine.  I had red spotting at almost 8 weeks and learned it can be caused from your uterus stretching.  Just remember brown is old blood.  More then likely it is old implantation bleeding.


----------



## quaver (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies...

Just wanted to let you know we had our scan today and saw 1 beanie with a lovely flashing heartbeat   Thankyou all for your support over the last few days it really meant alot  

Love Quaver xx


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

Woohoo!!!


----------

